# New 20 Gallon!



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

http://img412.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picture022op9.jpg











Just a couple of pictures  Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

Looking good! I'm a big fan of natural looking tanks!

I need to pick up a 20g...I have the hood, heater, and filter just laying around......maybe dive into live plants again!


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry for the blurry pics....not the best camera.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry for the blurry pics....not the best camera.



ack double post


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

Haha thanks. I didnt even think about making colors come out! Awesome!


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

IDK what happened, but my tetras actually shine a neat greenish color. My platies love chasing eachother and my guppies are just all oer the place.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

nice setup  you should try getting some more live plants to make the tank look even more natural and make your fish feel more comfortable. your gravel looks like mine sorta =P


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

What kind of plants? Those plants in there were bulbs I bought from walmart. I have a small red one, it ain't getting big. I'm not sure what it is either. If anyone would like to reccomend me a plant, do it!


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

personally, i like amazon swords because theyre easy to take care of, and they look really good. i have a huge one in my 20g and one year ago it was just a beginner plant. they start off with a few leaves but after a while they grow more and more leaves. just make sure you snip the dead leaves/yellow leaves if you have any.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Agreed, get more plants. Good start!


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Nice Choice Of Colors. I Would Get More Plants. I Had Some Of Those Plants By Your Platy On The Right. The One With The Wavy Leaves. They Came With My Java Ferns...What Are They Called?


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I think they're cryptocorynes, but I'm not sure.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

The box said Dawrf Lilly- Hybrid Ulvaceus. Oh, and, is Micro Sword a good plant? It just looks like underwater grass.


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

I got amazon Sword and my dwarf lillies are like 3 times bigger...i want a big green backround


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

CVV1 said:


> Oh, and, is Micro Sword a good plant? It just looks like underwater grass.


Depends on how much light you have....Micro Sword likes a fair amount of light. If you have the stock lighting over the tank, I'd go with Dwarf Sag for a grassy plant.


----------

